
Show HN: Picture-driven web testing (~like Sikuli and Selenium inside the browser) - a9t9
https://a9t9.com
======
kasparz
How resilient is this to an ever changing Web application?

Typically the maintenance of our selenium tests require upwards of triple the
effort to create the page object model foe the application.

This looks like a solution that allows my team members with less programming
skills to contribute to the Web automation effort.

~~~
chunghn
I am using Sikuli extensively for UI and web test automation and think the
image based approach is the future for test automation. In my next project, I
will give the Kantu browser a try, the ability to run many tests at once would
be a big help for us.

